# Monk Fish



## Roll_Bones (Apr 27, 2019)

I saw some beautiful monk fish fillets at Costco last week.  Wild caught.
So I bought the smallest package they had.  4 large, round, and shaped almost identical to a pork tenderloin.  Large on one end and tappers down to a point.

I immediately vacuumed sealed and froze two fillets per bag.

Now, How to prepare them?  I know they are firm and white.  Would they work well for "fish & Chips"?  Of course I would cut them into more manageable size for batter and deep frying. 

Or baked, grilled or sauteed on the grill.  Any ideas are appreciated. I know no matter how I make them, I will like them.
It is my wife and my granddaughter I hope to please.  More like my granddaughter.
My wife likes mild white fish. So I'm certain she will be good with any method.  And there are more recipes to count on Google.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 27, 2019)

In Japan, one of the ways they cook monkfish is “hot pot,” like shabu shabu. Monkfish is the “poor man’s fugu” in Japan. It’s delicious!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2019)

Also known as the poor man's lobster, I prepare it as I would a lobster and serve it with drawn butter.  Good stuff.


I really like monk fish but we can't get it here.  Boo hoo!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 27, 2019)

I have had monkfish once, in Iceland. I remember it being in some kind of stew or soup. It was really delicious. I cannot remember another time that I have really liked cooked fish that wasn't fried.

I found this very short video with what looks like a yummy and easy way to prepare it. Now I wish I had some monkfish. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeEJSKVEJtw


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 27, 2019)

Monkfish has the texture of lobster tail, but not the taste.  Still good, though.  I've tossed it in a bit of olive oil and minced garlic and grilled it.


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 27, 2019)

I absolutely love Monkfish, but it's rare when I stumble upon it. When it see it, however, I grab it. 

I normally bake mine drizzled with a little butter and sprinkled with a small amount of salt & pepper or sometimes I rub the flesh with minced garlic. I want to taste the fish, so I don't put much on it. Would be great on a grill, since the flesh is firm. 

I always remove the membrane before cooking. I've heard some people don't bother with it, though. But the membrane is supposedly inedible. I've always peeled it off, so I don't know whether it is or not.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 27, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...Now, How to prepare them?...baked, grilled or sauteed on the grill.  Any ideas are appreciated...


I saw this during the cooking segment of the "Today Show" a while ago and thought of making it if I ever saw monk fish at the store. Not sure if I would have done the recipe completely as written, but they did have me at "bacon". 
*Bacon-Wrapped Monkfish with Peas, Radishes and Salsa Verde*

When I looked for the above recipe, I also found this one:
*MONKFISH PICCATA WITH CAPERBERRIES AND PRESERVED LEMONS*
Thought of *dragnlaw*, since she has some leftover caperberries that she bought for another recipe. Waste not, want not!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 28, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> but they did have me at "bacon".
> *Bacon-Wrapped Monkfish with Peas, Radishes and Salsa Verde*
> 
> When I looked for the above recipe, I also found this one:
> ...



LOL - Thank you CG!  I will check them out.  

We often have monkfish in the stores here.  I was told they were mild but somehow never got up the nerve to try.  Rather try them at someone else's place than jump in on my own.  
But now...  maybe I will.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 28, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> I absolutely love Monkfish, but it's rare when I stumble upon it. When it see it, however, I grab it.
> 
> I normally bake mine drizzled with a little butter and sprinkled with a small amount of salt & pepper or sometimes I rub the flesh with minced garlic. I want to taste the fish, so I don't put much on it. Would be great on a grill, since the flesh is firm.
> 
> *I always remove the membrane before cooking. I've heard some people don't bother with it, though. But the membrane is supposedly inedible.* I've always peeled it off, so I don't know whether it is or not.



I was not sure if it had a membrane, but will remove it when I thaw it out to cook.
Thanks everyone for the ideas.  I will report on the results soon.


----------



## Linda0818 (Nov 2, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> I was not sure if it had a membrane, but will remove it when I thaw it out to cook.
> Thanks everyone for the ideas.  I will report on the results soon.



I know this is an older thread, but I was wondering if you ever cooked the monkfish and how you liked it.


----------

